# Sherwin Williams exterior resilience issues



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Resilience for doors is a bad idea. Remember, it's a paint that is specifically made to take on moisture in a short period of time. In other words, it is formulated as a paint that you can apply when dampness is an issue. A better choice would have been All-Surface enamel or even SuperPaint gloss.

At this point, I would take your pictures into the SW store and talk to an EXPERIENCED staff member.........this could be an issue that pops up from time to time with Resilience.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I am no pro either but I have experienced similar issues. Usually happens with a foam roller. I believe it happens when the door surface is not completely flat and the foam roller just skims over the slightly depressed part and doesn't leave a consistent amount of paint. They way I corrected that is to make sure the door is cool, apply first coat, and if it comes out like yours did, a light sanding and another coat.

I will defer to the pros, the above is how I deal with the issue


----------



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok thank you. I've read that heat and humidity may have played a role. It was hot and humid. But same conditions when I used duration on the trim and it came out fine. 

Resilience is what they pushed for the door. I went in with no plan of what to use for the exterior paint and just bought what they suggested.


----------



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

We used a brush for the entire job.


----------



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

If they think a different paint would have been better, do they cover that cost since this was their suggestion in the first place?

And am I going to have to sand back down to a bare surface since the paint is already on there?


----------

